

Ask HN: How to add multilanguage support to a flash webapp? - znt

I'd been developing this flash application (http://apps.facebook.com/captionmashup/) and now the beta version is out.<p>I'm planning to add multilanguage support but I really don't have any ideas about how to implement multilanguage library for user interface.<p>Should I embed and hardcode all dictionary definitions into different classes?<p>Should I create text files and import and create language files dynamically at runtime?<p>I'd appreciate if you can give me some tips.
======
stevenwei
I would recommend using a gettext library like this one:

<http://code.google.com/p/actionscript3gettext/>

~~~
znt
wow that is awesome! thank you very much.

